# Sheep Run



## LIM-IT-OUT

Pensacola is lit up with Convicts!!!! From high up in the bays to the pass Im finding these buck tooth criters known as Sheephead everywhere. Capt. Bret and I had the day off today so we set into the Skeeter " Black Pearl" by 0900. With 4 dozen shrimp and high expectations we made our first drop. At that point it was a complete bloody Massacre within 30 minutes we were down to less then a dozen and a box full of fish. Needless to say we ran out of bait fairly quickly and off the water in no time. 
Pa-Pow!!!!

These Runs make up the building blocks as to what makes Pensacola so speacial. Not fishing simply catching and having fun. Tight Lines and Good Fishin see yall out there!

21Mar16
The Black Pearl is in the Pass!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Muygrande66

Yes it is on like donkey kong. Took a friend who has only fished for them from The fort Pickens pier. He had a blast limiting out.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Muygrande66 said:


> Yes it is on like donkey kong. Took a friend who has only fished for them from The fort Pickens pier. He had a blast limiting out.


LIM-IT-OUT is a blast just kidding. Its always nice to share the comforts of a boat with others. Right on bro


----------



## jspooney

I have seen the stack of boats in the pass the last few days. Awesome.


----------



## Traxxx

Nice catch! 15 per person a day bag limit in FL is a lot! 

Alabama has 10 only per day same size limit 12 inches TL.


----------



## Jason

Man, of course I gotta go back to work now!!!


----------



## 153 Large fish

Were getting on it tomorrow..nice haul brother!


----------



## SteveCal

Do you think a couple old guys could catch a limit from 3 mile or other bridges? How about the piers? We plan on Tuesday evening/night and most of the day Wednesday. We just want some sheepshead. I'm having withdrawals.


----------



## chaps

How rough was it out there today? A couple of my buds we're going to go but cancelled due to the wind


----------



## 153 Large fish

SteveCal said:


> Do you think a couple old guys could catch a limit from 3 mile or other bridges? How about the piers? We plan on Tuesday evening/night and most of the day Wednesday. We just want some sheepshead. I'm having withdrawals.


If your fishing on shore or on foot, go to Ft pickens pier, but getvthere very early and get your 6 inches of space!...it's really that crowded..


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

Chaps yesterday was rough today was nice wasn't bad at all


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

jspooney said:


> I have seen the stack of boats in the pass the last few days. Awesome.


Where have u been bro...?!?!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Well guys Im about to hit the sack and prepare for tomorrows battle of the Rams.

Ill be posting all my sheep reports on this thread... that way I dont overload the forum with an entire herd of sheep posts.... yall can feel free to brag and post ur big sheeps here to if you like or so wish I dont mind at all.... 

Got the shrimp on bubbles.... cant wait to get back out there! Tight lines and Good Fishin

Im on the hunt for the Mega sheep and will be practicing alot of catch and release so if you see me on the water and want help filling your cooler just ask... yall can have my share to help fill your limit. Keep an eye out for the "Black Pearl" ill help yall LIM-IT-OUT! !!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

22Mar16 : 0600
Its time to get the day started a update will be up by the end of the trip.... lets go slay'em up!


----------



## 153 Large fish

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> 22Mar16 : 0600
> Its time to get the day started a update will be up by the end of the trip.... lets go slay'em up!


Roger, Roger.....im joining the big sheep competition this morning...see you out there on the black pearl...we'll be on the PT153!


----------



## Muygrande66

SteveCal said:


> Do you think a couple old guys could catch a limit from 3 mile or other bridges? How about the piers? We plan on Tuesday evening/night and most of the day Wednesday. We just want some sheepshead. I'm having withdrawals.


153 is right,Pickens is a sure bet if you can get a spot on the pier. If you want the prime spot.(east corner) you need to be at the gate at 4am. They open at five am. Take live shrimp.but be sure to have fiddlers in case the pinfish are bad. Which they have been.


----------



## bamacpa

Are they still hanging around the I10 bridge? I'm sure they wouldn't be there in great numbers or size, but just wandering if it's worth the time to go there. Can't get to the pass.


----------



## Mcintyre

How long will the sheep run last? I will be in town April 3. Thx


----------



## 49913

C'mon, dammit! This end of day garbage is NOT workin' for me. The friggin' convicts are waiting on that motor.


----------



## SaltedHash

You guys are killing me! Our trip got pushed back to next week. We were originally scheduled to be down there today! Save a few for next week...


----------



## Whiskey16

Don't know about I-10 bridge, but they were biting really good for about an hour (between 1030-1130) at 3MB. Landed two nice ones, and lost a few more in a matter of 15 minutes. After the tide slacked out, the bite was cold as the ice in the cooler. I want to hit up the Pass pretty bad, but I've got a yak and I would probably be a little overmatched amongst the fleet and the current. Good luck fellas! If you need someone to trade a spot on the boat for ice, beer, and bait, let me know!


----------



## kanaka

All this is revolving 'round the full moon phase for the spawn?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Ill put up a sheep rig thread soon.... there's been many posts of the nature but ill be happy to share my thoughts ideas and tactics to how and what tackle to use when.

Escambia should be holding sheeps still I was just there a few days ago and it was just as good as the pass is now.

The full moon actually slowed the bite down with the neap tide.... although we still landed a solid box full with a 1 Big Sheep* we had to work for them thats for sure and just stuck it out in belief that at some point they would turn on... to which they did for a solid 1 hour ( 22 Mar16 in the pass ) 

After this moon phase and rain my guess it will go from good to Amazingly retarted good....


----------



## NoleAnimal

I must have missed that hour they turned on because I only had a small window this morning (from 0700 - 1000) and I got nothing in the pass. It was disappointing- my first time going at the legendary Pensacola Pass Sheepshead bite and I got bupkis. I was just of the jetty closest to the Gulf and for a good couple of hours, neither I nor anyone in my immediate area caught any sheepshead.


----------



## chaps

It looked gorgeous out there today.... Maybe too nice for the sheeps to bite. The north jetty looked crowded


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

NoleAnimal said:


> I must have missed that hour they turned on because I only had a small window this morning (from 0700 - 1000) and I got nothing in the pass. It was disappointing- my first time going at the legendary Pensacola Pass Sheepshead bite and I got bupkis. I was just of the jetty closest to the Gulf and for a good couple of hours, neither I nor anyone in my immediate area caught any sheepshead.




The Legendary bite has yet to begin... although sheeps ARE in the area. During neap tide situations like today and high Angler pressure you have to change it up a little. Sheephead are like any other fish... Sometimes you have to "fish" for them. Just like bull reds everyone is a bull red fishermen while they're runnin hot but they can be caught 365 just have to ^fish for them.... keep at it bud it will soon be like fishin in a barrel


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

chaps said:


> It looked gorgeous out there today.... Maybe too nice for the sheeps to bite. The north jetty looked crowded


The boat running South away from the jetties... yah that was me hahaha sweet pic. Where and how about do u get those


----------



## Whiskey16

I'm no pro, but have been here long enough to agree with the comments about the neap tides. I told my dad today that while new and full moons TEND to make for good fishing, the lack of moving water makes for a lousy sheep bite. I've actually had decent luck with reds on slack tides, but only at night, and only with reds. Not sure if that is just a fluke, but it is pretty amazing how the bite goes on and off based off of the amount of water movement.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Whiskey16 said:


> I'm no pro, but have been here long enough to agree with the comments about the neap tides. I told my dad today that while new and full moons TEND to make for good fishing, the lack of moving water makes for a lousy sheep bite. I've actually had decent luck with reds on slack tides, but only at night, and only with reds. Not sure if that is just a fluke, but it is pretty amazing how the bite goes on and off based off of the amount of water movement.


*****There is always a bite regardless of moon, tide, weather and season. I honestly believe that. 

Ive had some of my best days during neap tides for all sorts of species... you just have to figure out the right place and time to fish it.

For instance today we hooked 2 Giant sheeps and a boat next to me did as well but like all big fish stories they came off. With that being said I also landed the biggest sheep thus far in the season 7.36lbs, we bagged nearly a 1 man limit (15 sheeps)and lost a great handful. 

***** you just have to believe that there is a bite somewhere or at some point your prospective spots will turn on.

Although if you have 30 boats all fishing the same spot and knowbody hooks up.... mehhhh that spot may need to be left alone for 24hours go back to that another day


----------



## GROUPERKING

pa pow !


----------



## timjb83

Way to slay em Josh! Always nice to effectively use your bait and fill the cooler up.. When's the fish fry again?! Hahahaha 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

timjb83 said:


> Way to slay em Josh! Always nice to effectively use your bait and fill the cooler up.. When's the fish fry again?! Hahahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Tomorrow my place.... seriously! Call me and bring the fam!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## chaps

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> The boat running South away from the jetties... yah that was me hahaha sweet pic. Where and how about do u get those



Ha ha. I fly for a living. It's nice to get an aerial view of what everyone is doing. I guess the south jetty doesn't produce like the north? The last time I fished the pass for sheeps was about 3 years ago. They were in the pass around 55' of water. Every drift produced a fish. I really want to get out there again so if anyone has an extra seat next week, please let me know. . I have family in town through easter


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

chaps said:


> Ha ha. I fly for a living. It's nice to get an aerial view of what everyone is doing. I guess the south jetty doesn't produce like the north? The last time I fished the pass for sheeps was about 3 years ago. They were in the pass around 55' of water. Every drift produced a fish. I really want to get out there again so if anyone has an extra seat next week, please let me know. . I have family in town through easter


Oh I see... you must be a cobia fishermen 
PM sent


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Chaps

Ive got a empty seat on the boat if you have an empty seat on the plane!!!

I wanna take some photos of some grass flats!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

GROUPERKING said:


> pa pow !


:yes:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

23Mar16
Early bird catches the scrimp 13 dozen please!!!! 0530


----------



## jspooney

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Where have u been bro...?!?!


We drove by outcast yesterday around 4pm and Josh said "hey dad, there's the redfish guy!" I almost turned around to come look at the fish. Been out of country a little and then been working. Gotta catch up now that hunting season is over. Thinking about looking for some convicts this weekend.


----------



## RandyGuy

What did you catch that flounder on?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

RandyGuy said:


> What did you catch that flounder on?



Shrimp
Bi-catch while sheepin


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

23Mar16
Found sheeps in the swell and squall... none in open water/pass still very structure oriented in 40ft or less... was on the water from 0700-1800... putting in time! Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## tmber8

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> 23Mar16
> Early bird catches the scrimp 13 dozen please!!!! 0530


No wonder there were only 8 shrimp left when I got there at a few hours later. Good thing they were munching crabs too!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

tmber8 said:


> No wonder there were only 8 shrimp left when I got there at a few hours later. Good thing they were munching crabs too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



thats impressive flats boat on a day like today... it got rough out there ( that pic does no justice of today 23mar16... white caps in the bay and the beaches had white water at the second sand bar ) you must have been rockin and rollin. Nice to see that you got on some fish... another day of good fishin but still not epically good.



Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## 49913

I pulled out of Chico around noon or a little later. 3 footers breaking over the bow near the markers. I did get to test and check out the iPilot, but wimped out on the long run past NAS in that mess. Call me a big puss, I guess.


----------



## 153 Large fish

UncleMilty7 said:


> I pulled out of Chico around noon or a little later. 3 footers breaking over the bow near the markers. I did get to test and check out the iPilot, but wimped out on the long run past NAS in that mess. Call me a big puss, I guess.


You can only let the sheeps hook themselves in that kinda weather...not much to feel..


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

153 Large fish said:


> You can only let the sheeps hook themselves in that kinda weather...not much to feel..


Circle hooks get the job done thats for sure


----------



## Whiskey16

Josh et al,

What size circle hooks have you been using? I used to use 1/0 to 2/0 for sheep's, but went to J-hooks after hearing about how hard it was to get a good hook-up with circles due to the small, hard mouths. I have caught them on both types of hooks, but don't get out enough to really get a good data pool. The self-setting feature of the circle hooks is great, so it would be great to hear from the forum on the subject.


----------



## lsucole

Try those same sized hooks on a drop shot rig . At least for me I have a much higher hook up ratio on a drop shot vs. Carolina rig.


----------



## hsiF deR

lsucole said:


> Try those same sized hooks on a drop shot rig . At least for me I have a much higher hook up ratio on a drop shot vs. Carolina rig.


I swapped over to a dropshot rig a couple years ago and I can feel the bite x10 better.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Whiskey

I like circles when fishing water 40ft + 
Or during high current / windy conditions
Let the fish hook themselves type deal

Otherwise
Im using J hooks or jigs because I like jacking the fish.... setting the hook

Size of the hook is all relevant to how good the bite is, depth of water, size of fish targeted, and size of bait. I go from a crappie jig to a 2/0 J 

Ill put a video soon... there's alot to say and much easier to just talk and explain rather then write a entire article.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

My personal best sheep thus far in the season 2/0 J hook


----------



## 49913

Pull those arms in, Son!


----------



## Capt. John Rivers

Nice fish Josh, hope you get that 9 lber


----------



## Sunshine17

Where can you buy said Fish Fingers? I think they need to be apart of all fishing equipment. haha


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

I have naturally large hands and arms.... I cant help it hahahaha


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Capt. John Rivers said:


> Nice fish Josh, hope you get that 9 lber


Ive been wrecked twice now by Rams those big girls dog and pull like a Bull red / Pin Fish hybrid Hahahaha :001_huh:


----------



## 49913

lsucole said:


> Try those same sized hooks on a drop shot rig . At least for me I have a much higher hook up ratio on a drop shot vs. Carolina rig.


 You guys tying a drop shot, are you using this, or are you using a dropper loop and getting the hook away from the standing line?


----------



## NoleAnimal

Thanks, UncleMilty- I was using a Carolina Rig the other day (not that it mattered because there the sheepies weren't biting then any way) but I kept thinking I know there has to be a better rig for this, but I couldn't remember what... and there it is. Thanks.


----------



## 153 Large fish

Unc the lighter the wieght the better...I use a double uni knot to tie my flouro to my braid...3 foot leader...sheeps can see really well...then use large split shots near the double uni...the beauty of this rig is that if the current picks up, just add a wieght...you wanna free line, remove weights..adjustable without re-tie-ing


----------



## 49913

153 Large fish said:


> Unc the lighter the wieght the better...I use a double uni knot to tie my flouro to my braid...3 foot leader...sheeps can see really well...then use large split shots near the double uni...the beauty of this rig is that if the current picks up, just add a wieght...you wanna free line, remove weights..adjustable without re-tie-ing


 Thanks Sonny. But what about the pass in heavy current? You're not getting away with a few split shots, are you?


----------



## 153 Large fish

*that's a nice one*



LIM-IT-OUT said:


> My personal best sheep thus far in the season 2/0 J hook


Wow that's so much bigger of a hook than we use....we use a # 4 or # 6....hides the hooks better (bronze to resemble skrimp legs)...more bite to catch ratio for us...haven't had any broken or straightened hooks...Owner hooks are tough though


----------



## 153 Large fish

UncleMilty7 said:


> Thanks Sonny. But what about the pass in heavy current? You're not getting away with a few split shots, are you?


Big split shots...Unc the Sheeps haven't really hit deep open water yet...when that happens we go to the lightest slip weight possible...fishing jetties and structure a slow descent will trigger more action...it's just more like artificial fishing with bait...so many more reaction or competitve bites...many times when your bait is left in one spot on the bottom with a heavy weight, the sheeps will come up and bite whichever half of the bait that doesn't have the hook...when you work the bait they slam it.....I believe they think the shrimp are trying to escape and the sheeps are competing for food...so a completely different bite..also works em up when the fishing is slow..


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

*Sheepshead*

Love catching the bigger ones


----------



## timjb83

24ft fishmaster said:


> Love catching the bigger ones


Nice sheep buddy! Sounds like dinner to me.. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## timjb83

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> My personal best sheep thus far in the season 2/0 J hook


BOOM! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

UncleMilty7 said:


> Thanks Sonny. But what about the pass in heavy current? You're not getting away with a few split shots, are you?


1-4oz egg pending on wind/current speed ( open water / pass )
2-3oz will be used most often in the pass
(3oz) usually my go2


----------



## 49913

153 Large fish said:


> Big split shots...Unc the Sheeps haven't really hit deep open water yet...when that happens we go to the lightest slip weight possible...fishing jetties and structure a slow descent will trigger more action...it's just more like artificial fishing with bait...so many more reaction or competitve bites...many times when your bait is left in one spot on the bottom with a heavy weight, the sheeps will come up and bite whichever half of the bait that doesn't have the hook...when you work the bait they slam it.....I believe they think the shrimp are trying to escape and the sheeps are competing for food...so a completely different bite..also works em up when the fishing is slow..


 Good stuff. That charter I was watching last week, was doing something like that, they might have even been putting out some free lined shrimp. Might have been Peacher, not sure.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

UncleMilty7 said:


> Good stuff. That charter I was watching last week, was doing something like that, they might have even been putting out some free lined shrimp. Might have been Peacher, not sure.


:shifty:


----------



## 49913

Hope everybody is off the water.


----------



## 153 Large fish

UncleMilty7 said:


> Hope everybody is off the water.


I'm on the water in my yard lol...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

:2guns::gunsmilie::tank::thumbup:I just counted 15 sheep....... in my sleep. This rain may just kick off the epicness.

This is a good time to get all the tackle squared away. See yall on the water tomorrow


----------



## jspooney

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> :2guns::gunsmilie::tank::thumbup:I just counted 15 sheep....... in my sleep. This rain may just kick off the epicness. This is a good time to get all the tackle squared away. See yall on the tomorrow


If I can get my boat ready, I'll see you out there.


----------



## 153 Large fish

I was thinking the same...rain...north wind...just past full moon...hmmm open water....drifting the pass....possible


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

It should push them on out ! Good luck guys tomorrow I'll be out there Saturday and Monday possibly Tuesday unless offshore gets flat!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Lookin Very Good!!!! All my sheeps will be released tomorrow.... but I plan on grazing the playing field and knocking out some teeth. The Sheeps are a little late this year but here are tomorrows conditions the new spark of tidal movement and moon phase maybe what the sheeps have been waiting for... my thoughts is that its about to pick up! Something we all knew and have been waiting for, and these are the 2 reason as to why.

My girlfriend and I will be out on the water by 10am or so, ill be back with a report of  tomorrows results. Needless to say I want to be on the spot drowning a shrimp as soon as the tide turns.... tight lines and good fishin
# overnight shrimp on bubbles


----------



## 153 Large fish

Same here....see you out there!


----------



## tmber8

153 Large fish said:


> Big split shots...Unc the Sheeps haven't really hit deep open water yet...when that happens we go to the lightest slip weight possible...fishing jetties and structure a slow descent will trigger more action...it's just more like artificial fishing with bait...so many more reaction or competitve bites...many times when your bait is left in one spot on the bottom with a heavy weight, the sheeps will come up and bite whichever half of the bait that doesn't have the hook...when you work the bait they slam it.....I believe they think the shrimp are trying to escape and the sheeps are competing for food...so a completely different bite..also works em up when the fishing is slow..


I agree about the split shot thing. My biggest sheephead the other day came on that rig. And he hit it just like you said...solid bite & ran 5 ft before I could get the slack reeled in & the hook set. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 49913

When the tide changes is damn right. I got out about 0915, and there were boats on the north jetty, so I pulled up on the south. Got a good one right off the bat, then that was it for awhile.
Waited for the tide to start running out, and sure enough, boats on the north started to maneuver. There was a space for me on the down tide side of the jetty, so I pulled up in there. It was on, a good solid bite, got my sixth one in, and called it quits, left 'em biting.
First fish I caught after the tide started, there were about 10 boats arranged in a horseshoe around the jetty. Everything fine. Then I hooked up, and the morons in the jon boat came charging through the horseshoe, pulled up directly over the jetty exactly where I'd just pulled out a solid fish, and dropped anchor into the rocks. I was amazed. I gave shithead some flack about it, and was told that I didn't own the bay. Well, you got to give him some credit, he was right about that. LOL.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

The Sheeps are still not in full force!!! But the herding continues!!! Biggest fish I landed today was 21.5" at 6.9lbs in accordance with FWC marine biologist fish scale. Selina found some good ones herself, ( her biggest of the day 20.5" )I tell yall what.... she can surely knock some teeth out on a mamma jamma hook set hahahaha. 25Mar16

All fish were released or given away!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Check out Capt. Bret putting his clients on some pass donkeys... apparently there's more stuff biting other then sheeps in the pass hahahaha tight lines bud
25Mar16


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

UncleMilty7 said:


> When the tide changes is damn right. I got out about 0915, and there were boats on the north jetty, so I pulled up on the south. Got a good one right off the bat, then that was it for awhile.
> Waited for the tide to start running out, and sure enough, boats on the north started to maneuver. There was a space for me on the down tide side of the jetty, so I pulled up in there. It was on, a good solid bite, got my sixth one in, and called it quits, left 'em biting.
> First fish I caught after the tide started, there were about 10 boats arranged in a horseshoe around the jetty. Everything fine. Then I hooked up, and the morons in the jon boat came charging through the horseshoe, pulled up directly over the jetty exactly where I'd just pulled out a solid fish, and dropped anchor into the rocks. I was amazed. I gave shithead some flack about it, and was told that I didn't own the bay. Well, you got to give him some credit, he was right about that. LOL.


Well done Unc!!!!!

Its always nice seeing you out on the water bud, it really is. Sorry but I just had to leave the premises due to all the pin fish taking my sheep ammo. You seemed to do well for yourself holding down the spot hahahaha how do you like that new motor


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Im not sure what its going to take to fire up these sheeps but Im affraid by the time they get hot bigger and better things will be on the menu... brown suits will fit the occasion perfectly:whistling:

Tic-toc-tic-toc
Its only a matter of time
#shrimp on buubles 
#big bright feathered Jigs


----------



## 49913

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Well done Unc!!!!!
> 
> Its always nice seeing you out on the water bud, it really is. Sorry but I just had to leave the premises due to all the pin fish taking my sheep ammo. You seemed to do well for yourself holding down the spot hahahaha how do you like that new motor


 Yeah, Pins were bad, but you could cut through them, it was a fine fishing day, even with that butthead. I cooled off and kept casting right at him, and kept pulling fish off of his transom, it got funny after awhile.
But the Pinfish had a hell of a day, no doubt.
Nice seeing you two as well, looks like Selina nailed some log donkeys.
The new motor was impressive in every way. I worried about not getting the 36 volt, but that motor did well, and the pulse system of staying on anchor works very well. I got home and checked the batteries and was still showing 3 out of 4 lights, before hooking up the charger. Bad news was I still learn everything the hard way. I had too much momentum when I got to the spot I wanted to anchor on, and the motor reversed itself getting back, which was fine. But it also twisted the transducer cable all the way around and the next thing I knew, the Humminbird was telling me I was in 800' of water. Lesson learned.


----------



## NoleAnimal

So the report is that there are nice sheepshead to be had in 800 feet of water? Got it.


----------



## 49913

NoleAnimal said:


> So the report is that there are nice sheepshead to be had in 800 feet of water? Got it.


 LOL. Well, yeah. Either that, or stupid tore his transducer cable in two. One of those.


----------



## 153 Large fish

We waited till we could get a spot up current* and hung out then mopped up....at the steel


----------



## 49913

" Sorry but I just had to leave the premises due to all the pin fish taking my sheep ammo."

Actually, I don't have much experience with Sheepshead, so I got a good lesson today on the difference between Pinfish pecking away and a Sheep bite. Good stuff.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

26Mar16
Fiahing trip delayed.... hazardous weather outlook... ill be on the water as soon as the lightning passes.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

26Mar16
Fishing trip canceled:yawn:


----------



## Muygrande66

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> 26Mar16
> Fishing trip canceled:yawn:


I hear ya man. I put the 8 dozen shrimp back in the trap in the canal. Maybe tommorow. Trout and reds biting pretty good on the north shoreline. Working up and down around the golf course. gotta love the ipilot. Worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

:thumbdown:Yep all loaded up leaving outhe at 430am and pow! Lighting strike was enough warning for me


----------



## Muygrande66

UncleMilty7 said:


> " Sorry but I just had to leave the premises due to all the pin fish taking my sheep ammo."
> 
> Actually, I don't have much experience with Sheepshead, so I got a good lesson today on the difference between Pinfish pecking away and a Sheep bite. Good stuff.


If your on structure try fiddlers. There cheap and work good. They don't seem to work very good in open water though. Guess they look outa place there.


----------



## 49913

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> 26Mar16
> Fishing trip canceled:yawn:


 Can't imagine why.


----------



## Muygrande66

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Im not sure what its going to take to fire up these sheeps but Im affraid by the time they get hot bigger and better things will be on the menu... brown suits will fit the occasion perfectly:whistling:
> 
> Tic-toc-tic-toc
> Its only a matter of time
> #shrimp on buubles
> #big bright feathered Jigs


I'm with you on the brown suits. I've caught my share of convicts and I'm ready for the Ling on the grill baby. Look forward to that first fresh fillet every year.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

*Sheepshead*

A couple pics since it's raining and I'm wishing I was fishing


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

24ft fishmaster said:


> A couple pics since it's raining and I'm wishing I was fishing


Noway thats from today 26Mar is it?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

No no that's why I said I'm wishing I was fishing sorry I'll start putting dates like you!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

26Mar16
Braved the window of opportunity!!
My Uncle and aunt are in town both are die hard fishermen so Selina, my unc, aunt and myself decided to hit the water in full foul weather gear. The trip didnt disappoint we caught enough for dinner and some... like the Ol'one's say....The fish are already wet. And to my suprise there must have been 10 boats on the jetties hahaha tight lines yall!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Terpdoc

It was nice you see another die hard on the water today! Tight Lines Bud!


----------



## tmber8

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> 26Mar16
> Braved the window of opportunity!!
> My Uncle and aunt are in town both are die hard fishermen so Selina, my unc, aunt and myself decided to hit the water in full foul weather gear. The trip didnt disappoint we caught enough for dinner and some... like the Ol'one's say....The fish are already wet. And to my suprise there must have been 10 boats on the jetties hahaha tight lines yall!!


Launched right behind you today in the blue & white hewes. Had the wife and her parents trying to catch easter dinner. Waves were a bit much for the flats boat in the pass so had to settle feeding shrimps to redfish. Talk about a "window"!! Thunderstorms before followed by severe thunderstorms after! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish_On

Nice !! 
;-)


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

27MAR : 1121
Launching in T minus 90min / Shermen Cove
9lb Sheep still MIA


----------



## timjb83

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> 27MAR : 1121
> Launching in T minus 90min / Shermen Cove
> 9lb Sheep still MIA


Don't forget to spray down with some rain-x! Lol.. Good luck and be careful bro! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

27Mar16 : 1850

Just got off the water. We launched at the tail end of the rain and caught sheeps right away. All fish were caught and released. No pics but it was cool to put my Uncle and Aunt on their first sheeps this weekend. Good luck to all fishing tomorrow hopefully the good weather will bring a good. Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## 49913

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> 27Mar16 : 1850
> 
> Just got off the water. We launched at the tail end of the rain and caught sheeps right away. All fish were caught and released. No pics but it was cool to put my Uncle and Aunt on their first sheeps this weekend. Good luck to all fishing tomorrow hopefully the good weather will bring a good. Tight Lines and Good Fishin


 It's on in the AM. Might go find a couple Triggers too.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

The A.M.???

I think its on during a incoming tide due to all the freshwater runout... but ur right its in the A.M.


----------



## 153 Large fish

*tough conditions ...*

Ripping current and wind....We couldn't stay on the structure for more than 10 minutes...wind changing every 5 minutes....but still caught a couple...here's a couple of cool pics of someone yaw know...lol


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Thats the first pic Ive ever seen of the boat in the water with me in it. Thank you Sonny memories right there bud... I had the whole family with me, great photo I appreciate that - alot

Everyone was looking at the fish finder... must have been marking hahahaha


----------



## 153 Large fish

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Thats the first pic Ive ever seen of the boat in the water with me in it. Thank you Sonny memories right there bud... I had the whole family with me, great photo I appreciate that - alot
> 
> Everyone was looking at the fish finder... must have been marking hahahaha


I thought they came out really cool...use em bureaux for whatever you want...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

28Mar16

I was on the water by 0730ish and was able to pluck away at about a dozen sheeps over the time I spent on the water. A suttle presentation is key... slow falling shrimp got the job done well. And today was most interesting because I was actually sight casting the sheeps they were moving up and down the structure in groups of 3-5 fish... like mullet they would turn side ways along the rocks and flash! Quick pitch of a shrimp in that location and it never took long.

All fish released or given away. Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## jspooney

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> 28Mar16
> 
> I was on the water by 0730ish and was able to pluck away at about a dozen sheeps over the time I spent on the water. A suttle presentation is key... slow falling shrimp got the job done well. And today was most interesting because I was actually sight casting the sheeps they were moving up and down the structure in groups of 3-5 fish... like mullet they would turn side ways along the rocks and flash! Quick pitch of a shrimp in that location and it never took long.
> 
> All fish released or given away. Tight Lines and Good Fishin


Thanks for the sheeps. I appreciate the meal. Cook time is in 1 hour. I didn't have the heart to tell my wife I didn't catch any. lol


----------



## Muygrande66

It was the same on the Pickens pier today. Less weight meant more bites. Seems like the fishing has slowed considerably at the pier. But some fish being caught.


----------



## 49913

I also released all of my fish today, but it was into my cooler. As many of you know, there's not near as much water in there as there is in Pensacola Pass. That's just how it goes.
(Always nice when a fat Red shows up in the middle of the Sheep bite.)


----------



## 49913

OK, this time with photos.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Very nice bag O' Fish Unc very nice!


----------



## 153 Large fish

*Birthday fishin*

The Sheeps caught so far are still in my mind, the early arrivals...It was around March 31st last year before the major run started. With the unstable weather patterns we've had this year it doesn't surprise me...So there's much better fishing to come...One other thing I've noticed....Where are the fiddler crabs?....when the fiddlers show back up, maybe so will the sheeps...

Anyway the boys had a 1 day extension to thier Spring break because it was thier baby brothers 4th birthday...He caught his own sheep on the jettie....then went to Hooters to celebrate...Josh, your big Sheep is still swimming this way!


----------



## 153 Large fish

*I pilot*



UncleMilty7 said:


> OK, this time with photos.


Your new trolling motor was treating you well!...Was the red the fishbthat hung you up then freed itself?


----------



## 49913

153 Large fish said:


> Your new trolling motor was treating you well!...Was the red the fishbthat hung you up then freed itself?


 No, I hung him, (or he hung me) on the other side of the boat from you. That was a pretty good tussle. But I had that hang-up thing happen twice today with the Sheep. I actually reeled as far down as I could and then pulled straight back on the reel to break off, the line came loose, and the Sheep were still hooked up. Shocked me. Dang lucky on those 2.


----------



## jspooney

If I had known these jokers taste so good, I would have fished them long before now. Fine fine eating for sure.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Sheepin saga continues 29Mar16
Took on 4 folks from Virginia and boy they caught on to sheepin fairly quickly. Good times on the water filled with dolphin sightings and a blue angel show with a mixture of tight lines!!! Cant beat Pensacola!!!


----------



## timjb83

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Sheepin saga continues 29Mar16
> Took on 4 folks from Virginia and boy they caught on to sheepin fairly quickly. Good times on the water filled with dolphin sightings and a blue angel show with a mixture of tight lines!!! Cant beat Pensacola!!!


LIM-IT-OUT CHARTERS in full effect!!

Good job Josh! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Muygrande66

Ka Pow! The black pearl strikes again. Great catch for beginners.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

timjb83 said:


> LIM-IT-OUT CHARTERS in full effect!!
> 
> Good job Josh!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


PA-POW!!!!

Im officially a workaholic hahahaha


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

02APR16

Took out 2 fathers and 2 sons today. The herds are running good and these guys went home with a nice box of fish after learning how to entice these finicky convicts to commit to their new founded finesse tactics. Despite the 25mph winds this crew was determined to get the job done and picked up on the bite before long. Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Tomorrow is my day off..... I think I'll go fishin! hope to see yall out there!


----------



## Joe_Lee

I had a family joy riding with us today around the ICW. I saw several boats fishing in the Pcola pass & wondered if they had enough lead to get to the bottom in the wind

Great job on the haul in very windy conditions!


----------



## Travismdrury

Looks like you got it dialed in. I just moved here couple months ago and am still trying to find my way around for spots to go with my kayak.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Travismdrury said:


> Looks like you got it dialed in. I just moved here couple months ago and am still trying to find my way around for spots to go with my kayak.


Thank you Sir

shoot me a PM, about 1week ago I was loading the boat with fish in a very yakable area.... a very light tactical way of fishing but the sheeps fall for it everytime. Ill hook you up


----------



## 153 Large fish

*Big Sheep*

Hey Josh if you're still looking for big sheep...go nearshore...way bigger....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Thank You Sunny

Yea Man!!! Nice fish!!!
I was on a nearshore charter yesterday as 1st mate and we caught Plenty of big ARS, Triggers, Vermillion, Spanish, and .....


----------



## a

way to go!.....catching under utilized fish is a good thing:whistling:


----------



## jspooney

153 Large fish said:


> Hey Josh if you're still looking for big sheep...go nearshore...way bigger....


By nearshore are you talking wrecks within 4-5 miles off the beach?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

jspooney said:


> By nearshore are you talking wrecks within 4-5 miles off the beach?


Jeff 

PM me or call
Ill give u the 411 bud


----------



## chaps

153 Large fish said:


> Hey Josh if you're still looking for big sheep...go nearshore...way bigger....


I Fished the bridges in escambia yesterday and battled to catch one sheep. Did I miss the action on the bridges? Have they moved out into open water? Thanks


----------



## 153 Large fish

jspooney said:


> By nearshore are you talking wrecks within 4-5 miles off the beach?


Yes....too much freshwater pushes them nearshore...any structure within a few miles is right...


----------



## 153 Large fish

chaps said:


> I Fished the bridges in escambia yesterday and battled to catch one sheep. Did I miss the action on the bridges? Have they moved out into open water? Thanks


Not in open water...still on structure...when the bay looks like sweet tea it's not salty enough...go out the pass until you see clean water...and if you can stomach it, just touch your finger to the water and taste to see how much salt...if it's tolerable its not salty enough...full blown saltwater will make you cringe ...


----------

